# 2016 Jetta Sport Speaker wire colors



## WISVW (Aug 25, 2003)

Anyone figured these out yet? 

I took off the rear door covers. The left rear is green w/yellow stripe, and gray w/white stripe. Right speaker is dark purple, and light purple!

Thanks!


----------



## pocket_geek (Sep 1, 2016)

I replaced the speakers in my 2016 Jetta Sport and this is what I found for wire colors:

```
Front Right: + Brown with Blue Stripe
             - Red with Black Stripe
			 
Front Left:  + Orange with Green Stripe
             - Brown with Green Stripe
			 
Rear Right:  + Grey with White Stripe
             - Green with White Stripe
			 
Rear Left:   + Grey
             - Purple
```
Pictures:


----------

